

How we Doubled our Conversion Rate in 2 Days - noahkagan
http://okdork.com/2010/08/27/how-we-doubled-appsumo-coms-conversion-rate-in-2-days/

======
patio11
You can double your conversion rate in two days trivially by changing the mix
of traffic. For pete's sake, do A/B testing! Otherwise you will never know
whether your changes are doing it or not.

I would explain the offer, in bullet points, above the fold.

1) List-of-the companies offer services to help bold save the money you are
losing on your website bold.

2) These services normally cost $X, but if you buy now, you can use special,
limited editions for a one-time payment of $25.

    
    
                 Big Freaking Buy Now Button

------
jacquesm
You don't give up do you :) ?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
In his defense, it is great post. Also, there were some great comments in the
old version :) [http://www.appsumo.com/blog/how-we-doubled-our-conversion-
ra...](http://www.appsumo.com/blog/how-we-doubled-our-conversion-rate-in-two-
days/#comments)

~~~
jacquesm
Agreed, I wonder what the beef with appsumo.com is.

In case anybody wonders what this is about:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1636861>

